# How much plywood to stop an arrow



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm planning to put a little indoor range in my garage. Shooting diagonally, I should be able to get to about 8 yards. I'm going to use a foam block target, but I'm planning to build a plywood backstop to guard against an errant shot. I'm drawing 56# on my Vantage Elite Plus and shooting from 250-285 fps depending on whether I use my Gold Tip Triple X Pro or VAP arrows. How much plywood do you think I'd need to stop an arrow?


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I know from experience that 18mm plywood stops a 28# recurve arrow, just. If I hammered it with more arrows on the same spot I would have shot a hole in it. Never tried it with 37# OTF, I don't want to ruin my arrows.
Strength goes up with thickness exponentially, so you can try 3x18mm. Hammer it or use older plywood and it will fail. I don't know what happens if you use broadheads.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

You would be much farther ahead to loosely hang a thick comforter or a sleeping bag behind it. You will destroy arrows with the wood. Build a 4 X4 foot backstop out of 2x6 and stuff it with shrink wrap or cloths. Cover both sides with carpet or chicken wire and set your target in front of that. You will never get through that if it is stuffed tightly


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Start with 3/4" plywood. If you have an old arrow that you don't mind ruining, give it a test.

After a couple of years, my old basement block target was getting pretty badly shot up. I hit a soft spot and my 55# compound put an arrow through the block and penetrated 3/4" of plywood. About 1 1/2" of arrow was sticking out. I doubled up on the plywood since the water main for my house is in the wall right behind my target. :mg:

A bow will surprise you with it's power. 

Allen


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome topic. I want to start shooting in my garage, but haven't been able to find a portable backstop. Thought about using plywood and cutting into sections with hinges so it can be folded and placed out of the way


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought some ¾" plywood last night. I'm going to cut it to 5′×4′ and put it horizontally behind the foam block. I may double it up just because I have enough material; I can't see an arrow getting through 1½″. I feel nervous thinking about the possibility of shooting a hole through my wall. It'll probably never happen, but the thought of it puts a knot in my stomach.


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

This is mine (outdoors). 
I used a horse stall mat as the backstop (6'x4'). I believe you can get them in smaller sizes or you could cut it down. 
I've never tested up close but at 20 yards it stops my arrows. Maybe 10" of penetration. Allow it to hang and it will help absorb the shot. It doesn't damage my arrows but it is hard to pull them back out
















Just downsize it to fit your needs


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

aread said:


> Start with 3/4" plywood.
> [...]
> my 55# compound put an arrow through the block and penetrated 3/4" of plywood


Strange advice. 


D.B.Cooper said:


> I bought some ¾" plywood last night. I'm going to cut it to 5′×4′ and put it horizontally behind the foam block. I may double it up just because I have enough material;


18mm is about 3/4", so double it up, 1 layer is not enough.


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

I would go with the heavy rubber mats as well.


----------



## andrewdod (May 10, 2013)

i say 2 layers of 3/4 inch will stop it... but your gonna blow up the arrow... That horsemat thing above sounds very interesting. Maybe if you could get a hold of some of those foam insulation blocks and put it in front of the plywood, that might help too. 

this stuff

depending on the density of the block you have it may stop the shot entirely.


----------



## bschiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

A hanging mat will work much better. The energy of the arrow hitting a loose hanging backstop will be dissipated throughout the entire mat, causing it to swing, rather than focusing on the point of impact on a rigid backstop (plywood, etc.). I've heard of people using old conveyor belt material for backstops.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm using 3 4' pieces of carpet spaced 2" apart. I used 2x4 to run along the top and let it hang like the rubber mat above.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

bschiltz said:


> A hanging mat will work much better. The energy of the arrow hitting a loose hanging backstop will be dissipated throughout the entire mat, causing it to swing, rather than focusing on the point of impact on a rigid backstop (plywood, etc.). I've heard of people using old conveyor belt material for backstops.


That's what I have hang on my house behind mine.









or shoot in the house! Don't do as I did and put one in the light switch. LOL That was exciting!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I would think 1.5" of plywood would be plenty. Keep us posted as I need to get my garage shooting started


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

I’m looking to make a “oh crap” back stop to a lean to style target shelter i am planing to build soon. I don’t care if the arrows get ruined it just has to stop the arrow. So a couple sheets of 3/4” plywood? Or are the horse mats the way to go?


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

my friend uses commercial rubber roll roofing material they have different widths and if you know somebody you can probably get some fall off free he hangs a few layers 1" space between them stops arrows dead like horse mat but pulls easy


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Say goodbye to any arrow that smacks plywood. Even Eastons, which are supposed to be tough, splinter when they hit 1/4-inch plywood. 

If you insist, then start with full length arrows. That way you can cut out the bad sections and re-use the inserts.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Of course something that gives is better. I can tell you my 500gr hunting arrow goes through 1 1/2” of plywood ( a few inches) but stops in a loose horse matt. 

Btw, easier to pull an arrow in OSB than plywood.


----------



## not on the rug (Oct 31, 2011)

Horse Stall mat would be a far better idea than plywood


----------



## bowfevr (Jan 3, 2015)

It really depends on how many #'s to draw, distance from target, and the kinetic energy the arrow has for instance I found the smaller the circumference of the arrow shaft the harder it seems to penitrate, but mostly the Bow being used, well speaks for itself. Hard back drops doesn't let the arrow slow down as fast as a hanging rubber, or blanket. Granted don't shoot if it's gonna put a life in danger or cause damage to property.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

4 Fletch said:


> Say goodbye to any arrow that smacks plywood. Even Eastons, which are supposed to be tough, splinter when they hit 1/4-inch plywood.
> 
> If you insist, then start with full length arrows. That way you can cut out the bad sections and re-use the inserts.


A few years ago I shot the Indiana Senior Games. The targets were placed on easels that were 1/2 inch ply. The target mats were not up to stopping the arrows. I put six Beman 9.3's through the mat and the plywood. Only damage was losing the points when I pulled the arrows out. That kind of ended that experiment. LOL


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

The horse mat is definitely the way to go. Vaps are VERY hard to stop, my RIP's XV with Tophat glue in points (3D and field) go right thru a Third hand 48 x48 target and into the horse mat almost 50% of the time ( I have tried to restuff it a couple of times) get the thick one from tractor supply (@ $40) not the thin one. Hang it so it can swing (bring a big friend they are heavy)
My Rips went clean thru my garage wall (5/8" T-11 and insulation and drywall and pierced my roll around tool box), ripped the feathers off the shaft and didn't hurt the shaft. I thought that thin wall XV would be toast for sure!


----------



## BoneHeads11! (Jan 20, 2018)

At least 3/4in of plywood.


----------



## Thecougar (Oct 2, 2016)

Horse stall mat. They don’t ruin your arrows like plywood. That being said, 3/4 plywood stops my arrows. 290fps at 425gr.


----------



## Bows for me (Mar 17, 2017)

Idk about plywood but the cherry head board on my bead is 3/4 in thick and it will stop a 70 lb nitrum turbo don't as how I know


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I would use the horse stall mats.........put a couple up a little bit apart


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

Bows for me said:


> Idk about plywood but the cherry head board on my bead is 3/4 in thick and it will stop a 70 lb nitrum turbo don't as how I know


I'd say that if using laminated plywood, it would need to be at least 25% thicker than a cherry wood board.


----------



## TDbucks1 (11 mo ago)

Has anyone ever tried using semi truck mud flaps? I have access to alot of those I would think it would work in a small area.


----------

